# [Fri 26th Jun 2015] Indee Styla - Barcelona hip hop in Brixton - free club night! (London)



## editor (Jun 25, 2015)

We've got the amazing Indee Styla - plus her full band - playing a special pre-Glastonbury set in Brixton.

It's going to be busy and it's going to be brilliant!

On the decks will be DJs Ms Jizzy Rascal and Editor throwing down the usual fun mix of dance, indie, punk, ska and eclectic party tunes - and they'll be joined by the legendary Stagger Lee for a special set.

We'll be rocking from 10om till 2am, with the band onstage around 11.30pm - and it's FREE entry all night!

*GIG DETAILS:*

INDEE STYLA





Hailing from sunny Barcelona, Indee Styla has been making waves with hugely danceable beats fusing West African, Jamaican dancehall and nu-soul into hip-hop.

A mighty fine dancer, Indee's stage show mashes deft moves with politically conscious lyrics, with her ground-breaking 2014 'Nomada' celebrating ancient nomadic tribes across the globe.

With three albums under her belt, this Glastonbury warm-up show will be a rare chance to see Indee perform in such intimate surroundings with a full band.

DJs on the night

*DJ JIZZY RASCAL*
The gin powerhouse will be serving up a wonderful mix of retro, punk, hip-hop, dance and even a bit of Dolly Parton. Hell yes!

*EDITOR (urban75)*
Expect a hearty, ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)*
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

*GUEST DJ: STAGGER LEE*
We're delighted to welcome back the legendary Stagger Lee, formerly of People's Republic Of Disco, who has returned from the northern wastlends to play a set in Brixton.

Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane
Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771



 Facebook event


----------

